# CRGW Bristol



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone been to the Bristol CRGW clinic? Is it as good as the main one?


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, I found the staff at the Bristol one extremely kind. They are absolutely wonderful. However when having your actual treatment you go over to CRGW Wales.


----------

